# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  El campo dependerá en verano de las desalinizadoras por la falta de lluvias

## NoRegistrado

> A punto de acabar con la recolección de las hortalizas y cítricos de invierno, los agricultores ya están preparando las tierras para la cosecha estival, pero sin la garantía de disponer de los recursos hídricos suficientes para sacarla adelante. Según las previsiones de la Coordinadora de Organizaciones de Agricultores y Ganaderos (COAG) en la Comarca de Cartagena, con el agua que actualmente almacenan los pantanos y con la que llegará del Trasvase Tajo-Segura no hay bastante para todo lo que quieren sembrar, por lo que tendrán que depender de la desalinizada, a pesar de su precio.
> 
> Aun así, a los agricultores no se les pasa por la cabeza reducir las hectáreas de producción, porque eso supondría no poder hacer frente a la demanda de sus clientes en Europa, tener problemas para pagar sus deudas, ante los bajos precios de los productos en invierno, y mandar al paro a decenas de trabajadores.
> 
> En lo que va de año, apenas han tenido que echar mano de las desalinizadoras, a las que pagan 60 céntimos por cada metro cúbico de agua, siete veces más que por la del Trasvase. Se trata de un precio casi inasumible para la mayoría de los agricultores, pero que deben aceptar si quieren seguir trabajando.
> 
> Mantenimiento del empleo  
> 
> «Sabemos que no hay agua suficiente para todos los cultivos, pero no vamos a hacer como dicen algunos: dejar de sembrar. Lo que tienen que hacer los políticos es solucionarnos, de una vez por todas, el déficit hídrico que tenemos en esta Región, porque está visto que hemos sido el único sector que hemos mantenido los puestos de trabajo durante la crisis», dijo el presidente de COAG, en Cartagena, Vicente Carrión.
> ...


 Entresaco el siguiente texto del mismo artículo para demostrar que se tira el producto por el bajo precio, ya que no es rentable ni recogerlo:



> *Sin recolectar* 
> 
> En unos días comenzarán a sembrar los campos de melones y, después, cultivarán las lechugas, el brócoli, el apio y los pimientos rojos y verde, entre otros productos, que serán recolectados entre julio y agosto. *El pasado año ya tuvieron que dejar sin recoger decenas de hectáreas, porque los precios que les ofrecían las grandes superficies no llegaban a cubrir el coste de la producción. Prefirieron dejar la cosecha en el campo antes de incrementar sus gastos en pagar a los jornaleros y el transporte.*
> Saben que de aquí al verano las lluvias apenas harán acto de presencia, pero sí aspiran a que se llegue a un acuerdo para reducir el precio del hectómetro cubico desalinizado o que se concedan más recursos desde la cabecera del Trasvase


http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/cartag...ns_mchannel=FB

Y todo esto lo dice La Verdad, que cojea de donde cojea...

 Es decir, que el producto es poco rentable porque se paga un bajo precio por él. ¿Para cuando una reconversión?

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------

